# What do you think is the best looking Mac?



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Some of my favs are:

Mac classic
Pismo PowerBook
TAM
Cube
Quicksilver Tower
FP iMac

What are yours?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

The "New" iMac G5
and the Mc Mini! (Can't wait til I get mine!!!)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

PowerBook G4 (Al.).


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

New iMac, followed by PowerBook G4, then PowerMac, then iBook with Mac Mini at the bottom end. 

It's just a square.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Pismo:

PowerBook G3 400Mhz:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cube with matching monitor.










Close seconds the G5 Tower and G5 iMac and the TAM


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

The AlBooks are pretty hot, but IMO nothing beats a G5 PowerMac with a matching Cinema Display!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Al PB, MDD, or a cube.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

PowerMac G4 QUICKSILVER
PowerMac G4 MDD
iMac G4 17" (the 15" looked to small and the 20 looked to big)


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

All the PLASTIC macs are sexy

the metal ones are ugly and might as well be an ugly PC. 

go clear plastic!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ugly........AIO gotta take the "ugly" prize










and this photo doesn't do the "ugly aspect" justice. 

Nicknamed the Molar for good reason


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

ibooks!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Jonmon - interesting choice...not sure I'd vote as best looking but perhaps most unique design. I've always liked them. :clap:


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

iMac G5 - hands down!


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

My vote goes to the Mac mini, because it is so well engineered and it always promotes a face of surprise and shock when I show my PC using friends and family that the whole computer fits in such a tiny case. Smooth curves and excellent asthetics.

Trev


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Cube...always has been a fav of mine. Now if only they were cheap...


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

I love the clean look of 15" AL pb and a G5 with 30" display.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Strim - yeah I was surprised at the interest in Cubes. $640 US for a Cube with a 17" Cinema.
Nicely configured Cube 800 /120 but a lot of bids.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Personally, I think the original Flat Panel iMac G4 was the best looking. It was an interesting piece--like a sunflower turned into the Pixar dude, turned into a Macintosh. I love it!

The Cube would be number two for me, followed by the PowerMac G5 and then the Alum PBs.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

PirateMyke said:


> iMac G4 17" (the 15" looked to small and the 20 looked to big)


werd


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

The Cube
Titanium power books (had much more sex appeal when they came out then the albooks)
I really liked the clear plastic screens (LCD) better then the metal G5 matching ones
G4 iMac (much sexier then the new over sized flat pannel G5 ones) The chrome swivel arm and free floating screen on the half sphear base is gorgeous. 
The original iPod..very cool design

Even the original iMacs were a revolution at the time they appeared.

Alot of thougth, asthetic and industrial design goes into everyhing apple makes.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For old gear: The Cube, and my personal favourite (owned four of 'em), the PowerBook 540 series (gotta love those screen-corner stereo speakers!):









For new gear: The Mac Mini is just amazing. For portability, the 15" PowerBook.


M


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Personally, I think the original Flat Panel iMac G4 was the best looking. It was an interesting piece--like a sunflower turned into the Pixar dude, turned into a Macintosh. I love it!


quoted for agreement. the perfect form factor in my opinion. the floating screen was a stroke of genius.

i'm not keen on the imac g5. that big block of white under the screen looks horsey and out of proportion.


----------



## mltr79 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Ipod mini*

hello my personal favorite is the ipod mini
it is new, it is sleek and can be taken anywhere without a hassle
its really looks smart and sleek and i have girls running after me cause of that
the new ipod mini wins hands down


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

mltr79 said:


> hello my personal favorite is the ipod mini
> it is new, it is sleek and can be taken anywhere without a hassle
> its really looks smart and sleek and i have girls running after me cause of that
> the new ipod mini wins hands down


yes...is your name KAYA?


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Al PowerBook and/or a G5 PowerMac with an Al cinema display. I think the G5 PowerMacs are just plain hardcore looking ... they scream "don't f&#k with me holmes"


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Best has to be the Quicksilver/MDD Pmac G4s hands down

The design was an odd retromorph of futurism with a certain curvy and powerful giger style.

I also miss the pinstripe 

and i REALLY miss Apple Garamond, way better than Myriad IMO


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I think my favorite design by Apple would be the Airport Express... that thing is amazing. So small, yet so powerful. It also offers a lot more than most of the competition.

In the computer arena, I'm going to give another vote to the Powerbook Pismo. I used to own one, sad day when I actually sold it.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Don't laugh but the original Mac 128k will always hold a place in my heart!

beyond that, original ipod, airport, ai pb, clamshell, original imac.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Cube tied with iMac G4.


----------



## LuMach72 (Sep 26, 2004)

I love the swivel screen G4 iMac, such a revolutionary design that even beats the new iMac for form/function IMO. It's the type of avant-guard design (along with the cube & clear acrylic studio displays) that will not look dated even 10 years from now..

I'd love to see these designs make a come-back, imagine something like a brushed aluminum cube. How cool would that be...


----------



## CompGuy (Sep 19, 2004)

PB G4 Aluminum, Powermac G5, iMac G5, Mac Mini


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I might be a bit biased since I own the G5 PowerMac guys, but how can you not choose the big alluminum suckers?!

I mean those big G5s have a nice industrial brush machine look, with smooth lines. What's better, is it's even more stunning with its side cover off! I mean what computer actually has attractive guts and the nice clean internal look of the G5 towers? Answer: Zilch! Nada! Zero!

I actually get such a kick out of showing off the innards of my PowerMac to friends and family members, that checking out the reaction of their faces maybe just as fun as using the thing. I am just worried that the side panel might fall off one of these days because the rear locking mechanism that holds it in place might get too loose from constantly removing it. 

The G5 PowerMac wins hands down in the looks department simply because it's the only computer in the world that bosts both an attractive external and internal look.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Performa 5000 all-in-one series were the first ones I loved, and the iMacs G3, G4, and G5. I guess I'm an all-in-one fan? Oh I love my iBook too.  Portable all-in-one.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

The Cube.

Wanted one while in university and promised to get one when I graduated and got a job. They were discontinued July 2001 and two weeks later I got the job. By the time I got a pay cheque the Cubes were all gone. Didn't want a used one. Still waiting for a New Cube, and no, the mini doesn't count.

s.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Cube with matching monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The TCM is just about the ugliest machine Apple ever made.

The Cube doesn't compare to the Mac mini. And why-oh-why would any manufacturer put the ports on the _*underside*_ of the machine? As a result, the clear exterior is needed to lift the machine off the desk to you can actually plug things in! That Apple was a crab-apple.

I don't think it gets any better than this:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

LPK your aesthetic judgement may be in question D



> the Tam is permanently in the Museum of Modern Art in NYC.


The Cube has won numerous award around the world.



> Apple's Power Mac G4 Cube may be defunct, but the small computer is still continuing to win kudos from the design community. The Cube was recently recognized by judges of I.D. Magazine's Annual Design Review.
> 
> The Power Mac G4 Cube took home a "best of category" award for consumer products in the Annual Design Review 2001, which is featured in the pages of I.D. Magazine's August 2001 issue.* I.D.'s Annual Design Review has been presented every year since 1954. *This year's review does not appear to be available online presently.
> 
> Billed as "The International Design Magazine," I.D. is published by F&W Publications Inc. The periodical is a critical magazine covering the art, business and culture of design.


But then what do they know 

Methinks function over form for you?????


----------



## Twinaxx (Mar 31, 2005)

if you look at an apple product from the design standpoint, you're not only looking at it from an aesthetical perspective. ease of use comes into play as well. a few products that really come to mind are:
Pro Mouse and Pro Keyboard,
iPod Mini
15" Aluminum PowerBooks
17" Studio Display CRT (ADC)
Newton Emate 300
and the Xserve G5s


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I like the TAM, the new slim-edged iMac... the Mac Classic et al had its charm... and the Mac Mini is sweet.

EDIT: I missed CubaMark's PB520 post. YES! I loved my 520 (my first Mac). Veru funky, rounded lines -- although it would look nicer with a thinner frame around the display (it WAS only 1995, Macaholic!). The build quality on that laptop, however, was absolutely abysmal!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

TW - I'd argue a bit.
Industrial Design I'd say is a different set of parameters.
I'd say the Apple Pro KB is case of terrible industrial design and good aethestics and the Cube suffers from a bit of the same. ( MS Keyboards are terrific ID but butt ugly )

The G5 Tower I thinks partakes of both - the Cube more aesthetic ( hence LPKs dismissal ).

iMac G5 is pretty damn fine on both counts as are the iPods.

TAM and Cube I think would appeal to the MOM purely for looks and perhaps representing historical breaks from previous designs.


----------



## Twinaxx (Mar 31, 2005)

id say the next cubes were pretty sweet looking. i never got my hands on one though.

i really enjoy the iMac G5. the insides--for the most part--are superbly laid out. 3 screws for a power supply? nested? sweet!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> LPK your aesthetic judgement may be in question
> The Cube has won numerous award around the world.
> But then what do they know
> Methinks function over form for you?????


Some other Museum of Modern Art items:

























I'm not a philistine, but I question some these choices. 

And the Mac mini is far more beautiful and functional than the Cube was.

Form follows function. Putting the computer ports in an inaccessible place is not an example of that.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Twinaxx said:


> if you look at an apple product from the design standpoint, you're not only looking at it from an aesthetical perspective. ease of use comes into play as well. a few products that really come to mind are:
> Pro Mouse and Pro Keyboard,
> iPod Mini
> 15" Aluminum PowerBooks
> ...


I'm not sure I can agree that the Pro Mouse defines ease-of-use. Its slick plastic surface makes it harder to hold on to than most mice. The odd placement and small size of the side grips makes it a little unnatural to use.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> And the Mac mini is far more beautiful and functional than the Cube was.
> 
> Form follows function. Putting the computer ports in an inaccessible place is not an example of that.


Yes but the cube is upgradable. Althoguh you can upgrade the media and HD in the mini, you cannot upgrade the CPU or videocard, which is quite limiting. Personally I'd rather have a cube even though I like the size of the mini.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Mac Mini does not hold a candle to the original Cube in visual appeal but it's industrial design is significantly better, as are the G5s over the QS etc.

I agree with your assessment on the mouse as well - form over function - I wish Apple would get back to proper ergonomics instead of playing to the MOM.

MS and Logitech and Kensington have much better functional designs - some of which are quite attractive.
Hands are not bilaterally symmetrical - most good mice like the MX 1000 and the Explorer use the shape of the hand resting on a table in a relaxed position - which is slight curved fingers - you pickup your hand and put it over an Explorer and the curves fit perfectly to that shape.

THAT is top notch industrial design. Apple has tried to force symmetry where none exists.

How long did it take to get ports in the front for cripes sakes 

We're on the same page LPK - just two diverse sets of design criteria.

It's similar to when doing an annual report up in garish colours was considered trendy.....'cept it could not be read.
Do you recall early Wired Mags ??


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Hands are not bilaterally symmetrical - most good mice like the MX 1000 and the Explorer use the shape of the hand resting on a table in a relaxed position - which is slight curved fingers - you pickup your hand and put it over an Explorer and the curves fit perfectly to that shape.


I can't even dream of the majority of these ergonomic mice because I'm a southpaw.

Also, children often require a smaller or simpler mouse. I don't think an 8 yr old could handle an MX1000, size-wise.

So a single family computer could require up to 4 mice to accommodate the lefty wife and son and the righty husband and daughter.

If Apple fixed the annoyances of the Mighty Mouse, it would be the best family mouse. Right now, it's probably the worst. (Imagine explaining the right-click/left-finger-lift problem to your grandma.)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> If Apple fixed the annoyances of the Mighty Mouse, it would be the best family mouse. Right now, it's probably the worst. (Imagine explaining the right-click/left-finger-lift problem to your grandma.)


With the mouse at default left-click for both sides of the mouse, and using Ctrl-click for right-click, it's an awesome mouse. Besides, good Mac apps are designed so you really don't need to right-click. I think most kids and grandparents can get by on a Mac without using Ctrl-click ever.


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

My favourite looking mac of all time is the first flat panel iMac. It just has a great look to it. For portables I would have to say that the clamshell iBook was the most appealing, though I really liked the look of my PowerBook 145 when it came out.

The current iMac is sexy though and I will either buy one of those or get the new Powerbooks when they come out this week. Glad to be out of grad school and no longer living in a tent, so that I can possibly afford one. Needed one more month on the current geology contract to get a new one and not have to worry about living in a god damned tent again this winter.

Probably will be practicle though and get a PowerBook for the portability

Caveman at Large


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

vote goes to cube, mac mini, ipod mini, acd (both past and present)


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow. I didn't read all the posts but the last time somebody started this thread I swear the results were much different.

I'm sticking with:

1. Quicksilver
2. B&W


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

1. Powerbook G4 17" ALUMINUM!
2. iPod 5G
3. iPod Nano
4. Powermac G5
5. Steve Jobs's designer clothing line.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacDoc, I think you're confusing industrial design and product design. The G5, iMac, Mac mini, PowerBooks and iBooks fall into Ives current Industrial design scheme, just as the PowerMac G4, iMac G4, Cube and a few others all fit into one industrial design scheme. The product design of any of these units is the application of an industrial design scheme, not the design scheme itself.

Also, while the Logitech MX mice may be more comfortable, they are not ambidextrous.

And lastly, the best looking Mac is the Aluminum PowerBook series.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

It's hard to pick out the best looking Mac since Apple's current designs tend to make their previous designs look dated. One exception I can think of is the Pismo; it still looks current, thanks to a very simple and understated design. It doesn't hurt that Apple still makes laptops with a white glowing Apple on the back of the screen, either.

Oh, the Cube? An interesting piece of design, but not a terribly practical one. The Mac mini is far more useful, and I think far more successful because of it.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

jfpoole said:


> The Mac mini is far more useful, and I think far more successful because of it.


Not to mention that unlike the Cube, the Mac mini is not over priced.


----------

